# first rig trip/ spring break 2015



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

We were finally able to get out to the rigs this weekend. Both of my son's spring break weekend were too rough, but my daughter has better luck with the weather. Adam was able to get home in time and we picked Olivia up at the airport just after midnight friday. We slept a little and along with Mike and Keith we headed out of the pass just after noon on Saturday. It was picture perfect weather. 
The first few stops were for bait. We got what we needed and soon had a nice mess of AJs. We saw three whales on the way out just south of the Petronis. Not able to get any pics but they were grey spotted and about 25-30 feet long. From there we headed to the Tom madden drill ship. The water was very blue and just a small amount of scatered grass. Trolled until dark but no luck. Left there and headed over to horn mt. Started jigging and had constant action on black fin and caught a 12 foot or larger depending who you ask shark that took a blackfin and a squid tail jig. Fished until around midnight and took a break to eat and sleep a little. At daylight we started slow trolling for YF. No luck. We tried to fast troll, live bait, slow troll, free lining live bait, but no luck with Yellows. We headed back to the house with a nice cooler of fish and great memories. I will try to put some pics on here ( will need some help from the kids)

Keith


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice. Glad y'all had a good trip.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome report my boat will be back next week and can't wait for my first rig trip.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

That looks like an excellent first trip!! My first rig trip was full of mistakes and learning lessons the hard way. It seems that yall tried it all and couldn't buy a bite. If the yellows are there, they will show up on your bottom finder! If not, I move on to the next rig after catching a few blacks!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report and nice pix. Trying next week my first rig trip to WhoDat. I hope I have some luck like your crew did. Great job.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice fish Keith, good to see the Weekly family enjoying the bluewater adventures


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats, cool report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

great trip and family time...thank you for the post.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Keith, what boat were you in? I would have hollered at you if I had known you were out there. Were you in the dark hulled Contender or the white Cobia or Wellcraft (could not tell which)?

It was slow for us on the pelagic as well, but looks like you still had a great trip! Thanks for posting.


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*rigs 2015*

Robert,
We were in the white/blue walk around ( 27 cobia). I wish I had known you were out there. It got a little sporty about 3 am with the west wind. I lost my sea anchor about 3:15 so it was not a easy sleep filled night. The kids all slept like a baby, but someone had to keep the nose into the wind. Its really nice to have them home together.

Keith


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Keith
Congrats on your successful trip!! I know where you can get some more of those Squidtail Lures :thumbup:.
Im glad yall had a good trip. I was out there myself 2 weeks ago. Ended up with 2 small yellowfin and a pile of blacks.
Good to see a post from you!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that's some cleaning right there. Nice catch!


----------

